# Up



## Nick

I got this English-related email and though some of you might enjoy it 



> There is a two-letter word that perhaps has more meanings than any other two-letter word, and that is "





> *UP*."
> 
> It's easy to understand *UP*, meaning toward the sky or at the top of the list, but when we awaken in the morning, why do we wake *UP*? At a meeting, why does a topic come *UP*?  Why do we speak *UP* and why are the officers *UP* for election and why is it *UP* to the secretary to write *UP* a report?  We call *UP* our friends.  And we use it to brighten *UP* a room, polish *UP* the silver, we warm *UP* the leftovers and clean *UP* the kitchen.  We lock *UP* the house and some guys fix *UP* the old car.  At other times the little word has real special meaning.  People stir *UP* trouble, line *UP* for tickets, work *UP* an appetite, and think *UP* excuses.
> 
> To be dressed is one thing but to be dressed *UP* is special.
> 
> And this *UP* is confusing:  A drain must be opened *UP* because it is stopped *UP*.  We open *UP* a store in the morning but we close it *UP* at night.
> 
> We seem to be pretty mixed *UP* about *UP*!  To be knowledgeable about the proper uses of *UP*, look the word *UP* in the dictionary.  In a desk-sized dictionary, it takes *UP* almost 1/4th of the page and can add *UP* to about thirty definitions.  If you are *UP* to it, you might try building *UP* a list of the many ways *UP* is used.  It will take *UP* a lot of your time, but if you don't give *UP*, you may wind *UP* with a hundred or more.  When it threatens to rain, we say it is clouding *UP*. When the sun comes out we say it is clearing *UP*. When it rains, it wets the earth and often messes things *UP*. When it doesn't rain for awhile, things dry *UP*.
> 
> One could go on and on, but I'll wrap it *UP*, for now my time is *UP*, so............ Time to shut *UP*.....!


----------



## jacinta

I love this, Nick!  Things like this must drive an English learner crazy   or better,


----------



## lsp

To follow *UP* ... What's *UP* with up??!!
His defenses were *UP*.
That got my dander *UP*.
Shape *UP*.
Students, Listen *UP*!
They live *UP* the street.
I like 7-*UP*.
I saw the doctor for a check-*UP* because my arthritis is acting *UP*.
The description and the actual product don't match *UP*.
I'll sign *UP* to volunteer on this project.
I can't hear well, so please speak *UP*.
"Alright, Mr. Demille, I'm ready for my close-*UP*."

 F'd *UP* and *UP* yours!


----------



## lainyn

I agree, the ambiguity of the word "up" could pose problems to English learners, but fortunately students are taught phrasal verbs as packaged deals, "to wake up" = "se reveiller" etc. Also, we seem to have added "up" to many verbs that don't even need it. "I woke at 7:00 am." is a perfectly grammatical sentence, but we seem to feel the need to say "I woke up at..." all the same. How silly of us! The overusage (increased usage) of "up" in phrasal verbs has erased much of the emphasis it was once able to provide.

I have only one phrasal verb to contend: I've never heard "It's clouding up" before in my life, but rather "It's clouding *over*"

~Lainyn.


----------



## jacinta

As you can see, lainyn, we can add up to just about any word and make a verb phrase!  It's clouding up is common here, at least on the West Coast, but just as common is clouding over.  It's like fogging up.  "Everyone stop breathing!  You're fogging up the windows! (in the car)"


----------



## lsp

jacinta said:
			
		

> As you can see, lainyn, we can add up to just about any word and make a verb phrase!  It's clouding up is common here, at least on the West Coast, but just as common is clouding over.  It's like fogging up.  "Everyone stop breathing!  You're fogging up the windows! (in the car)"


You reminded me... sometimes all the facts just don't add *UP*!


----------



## jacinta

lsp said:
			
		

> You reminded me... sometimes all the facts just don't add *UP*!



Well, myself, I'm fed up with everything!  (Not really  )


----------



## garryknight

lainyn said:
			
		

> Also, we seem to have added "up" to many verbs that don't even need it.



I heard about someone being 'trained up' not long ago. What the difference was between being 'trained up' and being 'trained', I never found out.


----------



## VenusEnvy

I love it, Nick! By the time I had finished reading the quote, the word sound "up" began to seem entirely different to me. lol   
Bravo.


----------



## te gato

garryknight said:
			
		

> I heard about someone being 'trained up' not long ago. What the difference was between being 'trained up' and being 'trained', I never found out.


 

garryknight;

Good morning....

There is no difference.....
To train, or To train up, to educate; to teach; to form
        by instruction or practice; to bring up.

              Train up a child in the way he should go; and when
              he is old, he will not depart from it. --Prov. xxii.

*From The Collaborative International Dictionary of English v.0.48 :
*
This was written *up* by te gato..who was *up* very early this morning..and *up* very late last night..who looked *up* the words..to train *up*..to find out what was *up*... 

te gato


----------



## theresal

Nice one, Nick.
How confusing it is that you can cut a tree down, then cut it up.....


----------



## Sharon

Nick,

That's really funny, I was cracking *up*. 
Look at the comments that are popping *up*!
Now we're all just cutting *up*!

Keep *up* the good work!

I've had too much coffee, and now I'm really wound *up*.


----------



## leenico

I'm so confused now, I don't know which way is up.


----------



## Nick

I hope you figure out before we change it *up*.


----------



## te gato

Hurry figure it out before the time is *up*....
Before the Moderators decide to close this thread *up *...
And we will all be *up* the creek...
Oh... I give *up* !!!

te gato


----------



## leenico

> Hurry figure it out before the time is up....
> Before the Moderators decide to close this thread up ...
> And we will all be up the creek...
> Oh... I give up !!!
> 
> te gato


Relax te gato don't get *up* in arms.


----------



## ILT

Wow!!! After reading it I was used up and didn't know the meaning of UP anymore!!!

Great document and thank you for posting it!


----------



## te gato

My ideas are almost all used *up* ...
she said..as she *got* up..and went *up* the stairs..to put the book back *up* on the shelf..that was *up* on the wall...just below the picture that was hung *up*..
te gato


----------



## leenico

> My ideas are almost all used up ...
> she said..as she got up..and went up the stairs..to put the book back up on the shelf..that was up on the wall...just below the picture that was hung up..
> te gato


Yes we all have hang*up*s.


----------



## lsp

My eyes welled *UP*.


----------



## te gato

Hey..why don't I call you *up*..and we can think *up* something to do...how about you all come *up* to visit me?..You will have to get *up *early..and if you are driving you will have to fill *up *quite often..and gas is expensive here since they jacked *up *the price.. and remember to bundle *up*..


te gato


----------



## Nick

It sounds like the opportunity that just opened *up* cannot be passed *up*. Who else is *up* for it? We'd better go before the sun comes *up* or our time is *up*...


----------



## te gato

Well if your *up* to it..then you better pack *up* and stock *up* on road food...and start *up* the car..and head on *up* the road..and if a good song comes on turn it *up*...te gato


----------



## Nick

Oh, and I'd better go *up*town and pick *up* a pick*up* (I hope it won't blow *up*) in case I decide to haul something big *up* there. I hope my fishes aren't floating belly *up* when I come back *up*state. I better leave the furnace on so they won't freeze *up* and then need to be warmed *up* in the microwave *up*stairs.


----------



## gaer

theresal said:
			
		

> Nice one, Nick.
> How confusing it is that you can cut a tree down, then cut it up.....


Not to be confused with a "cut-up", someone who clowns around.

Probably that is already here somewhere.

Why is that you can slow up and slow down (same meaning), but you can only speed up? 

Gaer


----------



## Nick

You can speed down, too.

_Her convertable went speeding down the road with a cop trying in vain to keep up.
We sped down to the store to grab some ice cream before her parents arrived.
_


----------



## ILT

But isn't down in this case referring to "down the road" and "down to the store" and not to the action of speeding?

Sorry but so many *ups* and *downs* have me going round and around.

ILT


----------



## gaer

Nick said:
			
		

> You can speed down, too.
> 
> _Her convertable went speeding down the road with a cop trying in vain to keep up._
> _We sped down to the store to grab some ice cream before her parents arrived._


You're right! 

G


----------



## Sharon

Nick and Te gato, I'm *up*, so count me in. Nick, as long as the fish come *up* for air, and don't tear each other *up*, they should be fine. I haven't been *up* to Canada for a long time, so I hope this trip is on the *up and up*!!  Te gato, we'll be hungry when we get there, can you whip something *up*?


----------



## te gato

Sharon said:
			
		

> Nick and Te gato, I'm *up*, so count me in. Nick, as long as the fish come *up* for air, and don't tear each other *up*, they should be fine. I haven't been *up* to Canada for a long time, so I hope this trip is on the *up and up*!! Te gato, we'll be hungry when we get there, can you whip something *up*?


Hey Sharon whats *up*?Of course its true..why would I make it *up*? Sure..I can russle *up *some food.. On the drive *up* ..remember to look *up*..because the view *up* here is beautiful..and it will make you want to get* up*..and jump *up* for joy..I'll just set *up* the spare beds..then make them *up*..and I will have to clean *up* a little...but Sharon..do you think you can put *up* with Nick for that long..I heard he's always *up *to no good?....

te gato


----------



## Sharon

te gato said:
			
		

> Hey Sharon whats *up*?Of course its true..why would I make it *up*? Sure..I can russle *up *some food.. On the drive *up* ..remember to look *up*..because the view *up* here is beautiful..and it will make you want to get* up*..and jump *up* for joy..I'll just set *up* the spare beds..then make them *up*..and I will have to clean *up* a little...but Sharon..do you think you can put *up* with Nick for that long..I heard he's always *up *to no good?....
> 
> te gato


Te gato,

Hmm...maybe I don't know what I'm *up against* ?  
I haven't heard from him, I hope he didn't *up and leave* without me. 

Sharon.


----------



## DesertCat

You are driving me *up* the wall with this thread.  It's quite  *up*setting.   I think I'll go *up* to the fitness center now to work off my frustrations.


----------



## te gato

DesertCat said:
			
		

> You are driving me *up* the wall with this thread. It's quite *up*setting. I think I'll go *up* to the fitness center now to work off my frustrations.


 
Ohhhh..what's *up* with that???  

te gato


----------



## Nick

Well, working out sounds much better than getting drugged *up* to alleviate frustrations.


----------



## la grive solitaire

And even if it's driving you up a tree and you upend everything around you in frustration, there's still an upside to everything. You could go uptown to an up-and-coming nightclub where all the uppity people hang out and listen to a comedian getting them up for the star of the show. Or you could go to a movie and up its ratings or give up, go home, and take up a hobby.  It's all a matter of being up and not letting it upset you!


----------



## lsp

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> ...and listen to a comedian getting them up for the star of the show....


then he'll ask for a round of applause to welcome the main attraction, by asking us to "Please give it *up* for the one, the only...."


----------



## la grive solitaire

lsp said:
			
		

> then he'll ask for a round of applause to welcome the main attraction, by asking us to "Please give it *up* for the one, the only...."



And, of course, he's a stand-*up*  comedian...


----------



## jacinta

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> And, of course, he's a stand-*up*  comedian...



...but with his friends, he's just a *stand-up * guy.


----------



## la grive solitaire

jacinta said:
			
		

> ...but with his friends, he's just a *stand-up * guy.




I don't know that one--does it mean he's *up*standing?


----------



## gaer

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> I don't know that one--does it mean he's *up*standing?


Yes, that's the meaning, also someone you can trust, someone who will stick to his/her principles.

There is also "stand down", isn't there? Something to do with the military, with troops?

G


----------



## te gato

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> I don't know that one--does it mean he's *up*standing?


or maybe he is just an *up*side down kind of guy..who had a very bad *up* bringing..*up* state...

te gato


----------



## jacinta

We don't want to confuse, though.  A *stand-up * guy is a friend who will *stand up* for you in a bind and support you in a time of need.  Reliable, responsible and remarkable!


----------



## la grive solitaire

jacinta said:
			
		

> We don't want to confuse, though.  A *stand-up * guy is a friend who will *stand up* for you in a bind and support you in a time of need.  Reliable, responsible and remarkable!



Thanks, Jacinta, for keeping it on the *up*-and-*up* and filling me in on what's *up*.  So a stand-*up* guy would never set you *up*!  (couldn't resist!)


----------



## te gato

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> Thanks, Jacinta, for keeping it on the *up*-and-*up* and filling me in on what's *up*. So a stand-*up* guy would never set you *up*! (couldn't resist!)


 
Or give *up* on you.. when you need someone to pick you *up *..and set you back *up* on your feet...

te gato


----------



## gaer

te gato said:
			
		

> Or give *up* on you.. when you need someone to pick you *up *..and set you back *up* on your feet...
> 
> te gato


Here's one for you: the law was upheld. The store got held up. Don't know if these have already been posted. 

G


----------



## te gato

gaer said:
			
		

> Here's one for you: the law was upheld. The store got held up. Don't know if these have already been posted.
> 
> G


And the Police got the call to go *up*..and caught the robber and told him.."Hands *up* !"..and now he is in lock *up *...waiting for his *up* coming court date...

te gato


----------



## Pilar Astor

_It's hard to keep *Up *with this_thread


----------



## gaer

Pilar Astor said:
			
		

> _It's hard to keep *Up *with this_thread


Of keep up with the follow-ups.


----------



## te gato

gaer said:
			
		

> Of keep up wit the follow-ups.


gaer;
 wit?? did you get a little mixed *up *...you might want to pull this thread back *up* and fix *up* your mix *up*..

te gato


----------



## gaer

te gato said:
			
		

> gaer;
> wit?? did you get a little mixed *up *...you might want to pull this thread back *up* and fix *up* your mix *up*..
> 
> te gato


I don't see any mistake? (I cheated and edited it!)

Just tryin' ta mess up your head a bit. 






Gaer


----------



## te gato

gaer said:
			
		

> I don't see any mistake? (I cheated and edited it!)
> 
> Just tryin' ta mess up your head a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaer


Hey...
That's not fair..you just did a switch *up*.. I would have gotten back to you sooner but my computer froze *up*..and I had to pull everything back *up*..to fix the foul *up.*..and changing it *up* like that is not very *up* standing... 

te gato


----------



## gaer

te gato said:
			
		

> Hey...
> That's not fair..you just did a switch *up*.. I would have gotten back to you sooner but my computer froze *up*..and I had to pull everything back *up*..to fix the foul *up.*..and changing it *up* like that is not very *up* standing...
> 
> te gato


God, we're really all "up to our ears" in "ups"!!!


----------



## lainyn

Perhaps if there are many more cases of "*up*itis" the moderators will have to give a few write-*ups*, and *up * until then, we won't know what they think *up*.


----------



## te gato

gaer said:
			
		

> God, we're really all "up to our ears" in "ups"!!!


 
gaer;
no need to get in an *up*roar..I'm just trying to *up* hold my end of the thread and keep everyone *up *to date on the *up* and coming sayings...don't mean to be *up*pish...but it is just my *up* bringing...but I think I now give *up*.!!! 

te gato


----------



## Nick

te gato said:
			
		

> but I think I now give *up*.!!!


Aw, shucks! Just when I was going to *up* the ante!


----------



## te gato

Nick said:
			
		

> Aw, shucks! Just when I was going to *up* the ante!


Sure..now you finally show *up *...and *up* end everything..is 'aw, shucks' an *up* country saying?..because if it is I need to *up* grade my vocabulary.....just in case I am ever *up* in your neck of the woods... 

te gato


----------



## jacinta

Okay, everyone, listen *up*.  I'm *up* to my ears with this up business.  I think we should clam *up*, or do you want to stand *up* for your rights to continue?  Well, then, speak *up*!


----------



## Nick

Shut *up* in the middle of this *up*heaval? Why, we would wind *up* with no way to burn *up* our spare time.  Well, it is said that all things that go *up* must come down, so I guess this is one of them. Oh well... Chin *up*, everyone!


----------



## te gato

Nick said:
			
		

> Shut *up* in the middle of this *up*heaval? Why, we would wind *up* with no way to burn *up* our spare time.  Well, it is said that all things that go *up* must come down, so I guess this is one of them. Oh well... Chin *up*, everyone!


 
Yes..sadly I think our time is *up *....

te gato


----------



## jacinta

Awww, now we'll have pent up ups!


----------



## te gato

jacinta said:
			
		

> Awww, now we'll have pent up ups!


 
Yes but we might have to start *up* a new thread with all the new *up* and coming things to bring *up* ....

te gato


----------



## leenico

> Yes but we might have to start up a new thread with all the new up and coming things to bring up ....
> 
> te gato


*Up* & attem. That's all I have to say.


----------



## te gato

leenico said:
			
		

> *Up* & attem. That's all I have to say.


 
leenico;
I'm running out of *up *words..I might have to start making them *up* as I go along...which might not be good..we don't want anyone to look them *up *in the dictionary.!!!

te gato


----------



## leenico

> leenico;
> I'm running out of up words..I might have to start making them up as I go along...which might not be good..we don't want anyone to look them up in the dictionary.!!!


*Up* the ante & beat down the competition.


----------



## te gato

leenico said:
			
		

> *Up* the ante & beat down the competition.


I will try but this thread just has so much *up* keep..and it is hard to keep *up*...

te gato


----------

